# I have to post 3 times before I get reply's Hmmm



## Roshton (Dec 30, 2017)

my Yanmar YM276 came with AG tires and for cutting my 3 acres I feel these are going to tear the yard up , not that it is a manicured property but some times damp in spots . I also have some loader work to do so thought I would change to AG4 tire as apposed to turf as I dont believe the traction for loader work would be great with Turf . Your input on this appreciated .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Roshton, you can get response from one post. See your other post.


----------



## jeffc (Dec 1, 2017)

Roshton said:


> my Yanmar YM276 came with AG tires and for cutting my 3 acres I feel these are going to tear the yard up , not that it is a manicured property but some times damp in spots . I also have some loader work to do so thought I would change to AG4 tire as apposed to turf as I dont believe the traction for loader work would be great with Turf . Your input on this appreciated .


They should be fine. I have turf tires and have no problems with my kubota


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sometimes we just have to be patient, unlike the 9-1-1, we don't always have "operators standing by"


----------



## Diwali (Dec 26, 2015)

From experience ag tyres will 'plough' wet grass. I have very wet ground from December to February/March and don't use my large tractor during this period. However, my lawn tractor with turf tyres does fine and the first cut of spring in the orchard and garden is always done with this machine. My fields will be left until the ground is firmer and then are cut with a topper mower attached to the bigger tractor.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

My neighbor has turf tires on his JD650. (a Yanmar painted green. haha) Well, in wet grass, he gets stuck with the rear wheels just spinning like he is on ice. The 1980's Craftsman pull him out.


----------

